# alsa problems [solved]

## Binkerton

I can't get sound. 

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4-x86_64-Quad-Core_AMD_Opteron-tm-_Processor_2354-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 16 Aug 2009 15:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 apm aspell bash-completion beagle berkdb bzip2 cairo cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags custom-optimization dbus deskbar device-mapper directfb dri dvd fat fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg flac fortran fuse fusion gcj gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java java6 jpeg ldap libedit libffi libnotify lzma mmx mpeg mudflap multilib multislot multitarget nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntfs objc objc++ objc-gc ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pic plugins png pppd pulseaudio python readline reflection sdl session skey slang slp spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssh ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcl tcpd threads tiff tools tracker truetype unicode utils vorbis xml xmp xorg xulrunner zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
lspci|grep Audio

00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
```

```
awk '!/#/ && /SND/ {print}' /usr/src/linux/.config 

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y
```

I've also tried re-merging

```
emerge gnome-media &&  emerge alsa-utils && emerge gst-plugins-gconf && emerge gst-plugins-alsa && emerge gstreamer
```

Last edited by Binkerton on Tue Aug 25, 2009 8:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bircoph

Check your alsamixer, maybe channels are just muted or volume is set to zero.

Please post output of something like:

mplayer -v audiofile.ogg

----------

## cach0rr0

You have absolute tonnes of stuff ticked in the kernel you don't need. 

Please post your lspci -n so we can advise.

----------

## Binkerton

here is lspci -n

```
10de0369      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 Memory Controller      

10de0364      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 LPC Bridge      

10de0368   Yes   nVidia Corporation   MCP55 SMBus   i2c-nforce2   v2.6.25-

10de036c      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 USB Controller      

10de036d      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 USB Controller      

10de036e   Yes   nVidia Corporation   MCP55 IDE   amd74xx   v2.6.25-

10de037f   Yes   nVidia Corporation   MCP55 SATA Controller   sata_nv   v2.6.25-

10de037f   Yes   nVidia Corporation   MCP55 SATA Controller   sata_nv   v2.6.25-

10de037f   Yes   nVidia Corporation   MCP55 SATA Controller   sata_nv   v2.6.25-

10de0370      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 PCI bridge      

10de0371   Yes   nVidia Corporation   MCP55 High Definition Audio   snd-hda-intel   v2.6.25-

10de0373   Yes   nVidia Corporation   MCP55 Ethernet   forcedeth   v2.6.25-

10de0373   Yes   nVidia Corporation   MCP55 Ethernet   forcedeth   v2.6.25-

10de0378      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 PCI Express bridge      

10de0377      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 PCI Express bridge      

10221200      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration      

10221201      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map      

10221202      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller      

10221203      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control      

10221204      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control      

10221200      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration      

10221201      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map      

10221202      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller      

10221203      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control      

10221204      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control      

11020004   Yes   Creative Labs   SB Audigy   snd-emu10k1   v2.6.25-

11027003   Yes   Creative Labs   SB Audigy Game Port   emu10k1-gp   v2.6.25-

11024001      Creative Labs   SB Audigy FireWire Port      

10330125      NEC Corporation   uPD720400 PCI Express - PCI/PCI-X Bridge      

10330125      NEC Corporation   uPD720400 PCI Express - PCI/PCI-X Bridge      

80860370      Intel Corporation   80333 Segment-A PCI Express-to-PCI Express Bridge      

80860372      Intel Corporation   80333 Segment-B PCI Express-to-PCI Express Bridge      

90050285   Yes   Adaptec   AAC-RAID   aacraid   v2.6.25-

10de0369      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 Memory Controller      

10de0361      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 LPC Bridge      

10de0368   Yes   nVidia Corporation   MCP55 SMBus   i2c-nforce2   v2.6.25-

10de0376      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 PCI Express bridge      

10de0378      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 PCI Express bridge      

10de0377      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 PCI Express bridge      

10de0611      nVidia Corporation   GeForce 8800 GT      
```

I've also tried muting and unmuting everything configuration I can think of, and I've switched around the speaker jack.

also tried running from an mp3 in mpg123

also 

```
mplayer -v music/Gorillaz/FM.mp3 

MPlayer SVN-r29463-4.3.2 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

CPU vendor name: AuthenticAMD  max cpuid level: 5

CPU: Quad-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 2354 (Family: 16, Model: 2, Stepping: 3)

extended cpuid-level: 26

extended cache-info: 33587520

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNowExt: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1 SSSE3: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowExt SSE SSE2 CMOV

get_path('codecs.conf') -> '/home/dan/.mplayer/codecs.conf'

Reading /home/dan/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/dan/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Reading /etc/mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/etc/mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Using built-in default codecs.conf.

Configuration: --cc=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --host-cc=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --prefix=/usr --confdir=/etc/mplayer --datadir=/usr/share/mplayer --libdir=/usr/lib64 --enable-network --disable-arts --disable-nemesi --disable-fribidi --disable-ftp --disable-lirc --disable-lircc --disable-apple-ir --disable-libnut --enable-menu --disable-smb --disable-joystick --disable-cdparanoia --charset=UTF-8 --disable-tv-bsdbt848 --disable-ivtv --disable-tv --disable-tv-v4l1 --disable-tv-v4l2 --disable-radio --disable-radio-v4l2 --disable-radio-bsdbt848 --disable-dvb --disable-dvbhead --disable-tv-teletext --disable-v4l2 --disable-pvr --disable-liba52 --disable-musepack --disable-liblzo --disable-mad --disable-mng --disable-pnm --disable-tga --disable-xanim --realcodecsdir=/usr/lib64/codecs --disable-ggi --disable-md5sum --disable-xinerama --disable-aa --disable-dga1 --disable-dga2 --disable-dxr3 --disable-caca --disable-vesa --disable-vdpau --disable-vidix --disable-vidix-pcidb --disable-zr --disable-gui --disable-xvmc --disable-3dfx --disable-tdfxvid --disable-tdfxfb --disable-esd --disable-jack --disable-ladspa --disable-nas --disable-openal --disable-ossaudio

CommandLine: '-v' 'music/Gorillaz/FM.mp3'

init_freetype

Using MMX (with tiny bit MMX2) Optimized OnScreenDisplay

get_path('fonts') -> '/home/dan/.mplayer/fonts'

Using nanosleep() timing

get_path('input.conf') -> '/home/dan/.mplayer/input.conf'

Can't open input config file /home/dan/.mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory

Parsing input config file /etc/mplayer/input.conf

Input config file /etc/mplayer/input.conf parsed: 90 binds

get_path('FM.mp3.conf') -> '/home/dan/.mplayer/FM.mp3.conf'

Playing music/Gorillaz/FM.mp3.

get_path('sub/') -> '/home/dan/.mplayer/sub/'

[file] File size is 6678400 bytes

STREAM: [file] music/Gorillaz/FM.mp3

STREAM: Description: File

STREAM: Author: Albeu

STREAM: Comment: based on the code from ??? (probably Arpi)

LAVF_check: MPEG audio layer 2/3

Checking for YUV4MPEG2

ASF_check: not ASF guid!

Checking for REAL

Checking for SMJPEG

Searching demuxer type for filename music/Gorillaz/FM.mp3 ext: .mp3

Trying demuxer 17 based on filename extension

==> Found audio stream: 0

demux_audio: seeking from 0x65E703 to start pos 0x851

demux_audio: audio data 0x851 - 0x65E780  

Audio only file format detected.

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

dec_audio: Allocating 4608 + 65536 = 70144 bytes for output buffer.

mp3lib: using SSE optimized decore!

MP3lib: init layer2&3 finished, tables done

MPEG 1.0, Layer III, 44100 Hz 192 kbit Joint-Stereo, BPF: 626

Channels: 2, copyright: No, original: No, CRC: No, emphasis: 0

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 192.0 kbit/13.61% (ratio: 24000->176400)

Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

Building audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/s16le -> 0Hz/0ch/??...

[libaf] Adding filter dummy 

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 44100Hz/2ch/s16le

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 44100Hz/2ch/s16le

Trying every known audio driver...

alsa-init: requested format: 44100 Hz, 2 channels, 9

alsa-init: using ALSA 1.0.20

alsa-init: setup for 1/2 channel(s)

alsa-init: using device default

alsa-init: pcm opened in blocking mode

alsa-init: chunksize set to 1024

alsa-init: fragcount=8

alsa-init: got buffersize=32768

alsa-init: got period size 1024

alsa: 48000 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/32768 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

AO: Description: ALSA-0.9.x-1.x audio output

AO: Author: Alex Beregszaszi, Zsolt Barat <joy@streamminister.de>

AO: Comment: under developement

Building audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/s16le -> 48000Hz/2ch/s16le...

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 44100Hz/2ch/s16le

[libaf] Adding filter lavcresample 

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

Video: no video

Freeing 0 unused video chunks.

Starting playback...

[libaf] Reallocating memory in module lavcresample, old len = 0, new len = 34974

Increasing filtered audio buffer size from 0 to 34932

Uninit audio filters...78.0 (04:38.0)  0.7% 

[libaf] Removing filter lavcresample 

[libaf] Removing filter dummy 

Uninit audio: mp3lib

alsa-uninit: pcm closed

vo: x11 uninit called but X11 not initialized..
```

----------

## apiaio

Time ago I had the same problem. Solved after recompilation kermnel as described in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml as modules <M> not build-in <Y>.

----------

## Binkerton

```
CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SND_DEBUG_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_XRUN_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

```

this is the current .config, no sound still.

```
Cat /proc/asound/NVidia/codec#0 

Codec: Realtek ALC262

Address: 0

Function Id: 0x1

Vendor Id: 0x10ec0262

Subsystem Id: 0x10f10000

Revision Id: 0x100100

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=4, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=1, wake=0

  IO[0]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

  IO[1]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

  IO[2]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

  IO[3]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0, unsol=0

Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x11: Stereo

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x11: Stereo

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x04 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x05 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x06 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x211: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital: Enabled

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0x1e]: 16 20 24 32

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x07 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10011b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x08, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x9f 0x9f]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0x6]: 16 20

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Connection: 1

     0x24

Node 0x08 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10011b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x08, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0x6]: 16 20

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Connection: 1

     0x23

Node 0x09 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10011b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x08, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0x6]: 16 20

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Connection: 1

     0x22

Node 0x0a [Audio Input] wcaps 0x100391: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0x1e]: 16 20 24 32

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x1f

Node 0x0b [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x17, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x9f 0x9b] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x9f 0x9f] [0x9f 0x9f] [0x97 0x97]

  Connection: 8

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15

Node 0x0c [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x1f, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x1f 0x1f]

  Connection: 2

     0x02 0x0b

Node 0x0d [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x1f, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x03 0x0b

Node 0x0e [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010e: Mono Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00] [0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x1f, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x02 0x0b

Node 0x0f [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x10 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x11 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x12 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x13 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x14 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000003e: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger

  Pin Default 0x1993e1f0: [Jack] Aux at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = White

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 2

     0x0c* 0x0d

Node 0x15 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000003e: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger

  Pin Default 0x01014410: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0xc0: OUT HP

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 2

     0x0c* 0x0d

Node 0x16 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40010c: Mono Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80]

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x99030120: [Fixed] Line Out at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Connection: 1

     0x0e

Node 0x17 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x18 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000173e: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80

  Pin Default 0x01a19840: [Jack] Mic at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

    DefAssociation = 0x4, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 2

     0x0c* 0x0d

Node 0x19 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000173e: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80

  Pin Default 0x02a19c50: [Jack] Mic at Ext Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

    DefAssociation = 0x5, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 2

     0x0c* 0x0d

Node 0x1a [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000173e: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80

  Pin Default 0x0181304f: [Jack] Line In at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Blue

    DefAssociation = 0x4, Sequence = 0xf

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 2

     0x0c* 0x0d

Node 0x1b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0000173e: IN OUT HP Detect Trigger

    Vref caps: HIZ 50 GRD 80

  Pin Default 0x0221441f: [Jack] HP Out at Ext Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0xf

  Pin-ctls: 0xc0: OUT HP VREF_HIZ

  Unsolicited: tag=04, enabled=1

  Connection: 2

     0x0c* 0x0d

Node 0x1c [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400001: Stereo

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

Node 0x1d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400000: Mono

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

Node 0x1e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400380: Mono Digital

  Pincap 0x00000010: OUT

  Pin Default 0x01446130: [Jack] SPDIF Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = RCA, Color = Orange

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 1

     0x06

Node 0x1f [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400280: Mono Digital

  Pincap 0x00000020: IN

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

Node 0x20 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00040: Mono

  Processing caps: benign=0, ncoeff=17

  Processing Coefficient: 0x00

  Coefficient Index: 0x0c

Node 0x21 [Volume Knob Widget] wcaps 0x600080: Mono

  Volume-Knob: delta=0, steps=32, direct=0, val=64

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Connection: 0

Node 0x22 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 9

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x0b

Node 0x23 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 9

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x0b

Node 0x24 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 9

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x0b

```

I tried to compile alsa driver 1.0.19 against the 2.6.30 kernel, it threw some errors.

----------

## Binkerton

SOLVED:

```
awk '!/#/ && /SND/ {print}' /usr/src/linux/.config 

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SND_DEBUG_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_XRUN_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y
```

: Disabled all the codecs except the generic analog and the realtek codecs

----------

## apiaio

Your lspci shows two cards *Quote:*   

> 10de0371   Yes   nVidia Corporation   MCP55 High Definition Audio   snd-hda-intel   v2.6.25- 
> 
> 11020004   Yes   Creative Labs   SB Audigy   snd-emu10k1   v2.6.25-  

 You can check it using command

```
cat /proc/asound/cards
```

 SB Audigy is not enabled in kernel.

You should check which card is plugged in.

----------

## Binkerton

the SB Audigy card is a pc/ps2 game controller that doesn't even work under windows here is the updated lspci -n 

```
10de0369      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 Memory Controller      

10de0364      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 LPC Bridge      

10de0368   Yes   nVidia Corporation   MCP55 SMBus   i2c-nforce2   v2.6.25-

10de036c      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 USB Controller      

10de036d      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 USB Controller      

10de036e   Yes   nVidia Corporation   MCP55 IDE   amd74xx   v2.6.25-

10de037f   Yes   nVidia Corporation   MCP55 SATA Controller   sata_nv   v2.6.25-

10de037f   Yes   nVidia Corporation   MCP55 SATA Controller   sata_nv   v2.6.25-

10de037f   Yes   nVidia Corporation   MCP55 SATA Controller   sata_nv   v2.6.25-

10de0370      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 PCI bridge      

10de0371   Yes   nVidia Corporation   MCP55 High Definition Audio   snd-hda-intel   v2.6.25-

10de0373   Yes   nVidia Corporation   MCP55 Ethernet   forcedeth   v2.6.25-

10de0373   Yes   nVidia Corporation   MCP55 Ethernet   forcedeth   v2.6.25-

10de0376      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 PCI Express bridge      

10de0378      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 PCI Express bridge      

10de0377      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 PCI Express bridge      

10221200      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration      

10221201      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map      

10221202      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller      

10221203      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control      

10221204      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control      

10221200      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration      

10221201      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map      

10221202      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller      

10221203      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control      

10221204      Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]   K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control      

104c8023   Yes   Texas Instruments   TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)   ohci1394   

10330125      NEC Corporation   uPD720400 PCI Express - PCI/PCI-X Bridge      

10330125      NEC Corporation   uPD720400 PCI Express - PCI/PCI-X Bridge      

10de0611      nVidia Corporation   G92 [GeForce 8800 GT]      

10de0369      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 Memory Controller      

10de0361      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 LPC Bridge      

10de0368   Yes   nVidia Corporation   MCP55 SMBus   i2c-nforce2   v2.6.25-

10de0376      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 PCI Express bridge      

10de0378      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 PCI Express bridge      

10de0377      nVidia Corporation   MCP55 PCI Express bridge      

10de0611      nVidia Corporation   G92 [GeForce 8800 GT]
```

----------

## apiaio

Sorry, but  not until now I noticed, that you wrote "SOLVED" after last compilation of kernel. If it is truth please edit the subject of your topic and add [SOLVED].

I think that this is very useful for community. When I am looking for solution of my problems firstly I read the topics marked "SOLVED".

----------

